# Williamsburg,places to visit?



## KEN WEBSTER (Apr 4, 2006)

Last year we had a very enjoyable week in Williamsburg,visiting Washington,Jamestown and Colonial Williamsburg.
At the end of this month we are returning for 2 weeks when we thought we might visit Virginia Beach,Richmond and other areas.
I would be grateful for any suggestions on visiting these areas or any other alternatives.
If anyone has any recommended restaurants in Williamsburg it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 4, 2006)

Ken,
what kind of restaurants do you like?  Cuisine, price range?

I'll be happy to give you my recommendations if you steer me in a direction.


----------



## maggie mae (Apr 4, 2006)

*How about Charlottesville?*

Have you thought about visiting Charlottesville, the home of Thomas Jefferson's Monticello and the University of Virginia? I'm guessing about a 2 hour drive but I'm not certain of it. I am sure that Big Matt can give you more specifics on the distance however. 

Maggie Mae


----------



## SBK (Apr 4, 2006)

*Following John Smith*

Last Friday's Wasington Post had a wonderful article about retracing the journeys of Captain John Smith.  It gave us some ideas of new things to see in the Colonial Triangle and environs.

Here is the link:  http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/03/30/AR2006033000786.html

Restaurant.com has some great deals for the area.


----------



## KEN WEBSTER (Apr 4, 2006)

*Williamsburg places to visit*

Thanks Big Matt for your offer of help.
We mainly like traditional English/American restaurants,particularly fish and steak.
Not too elaborate,smart casual or casual dining,of good value.


----------



## KEN WEBSTER (Apr 4, 2006)

*Williamsburg places to visit*

Many thanks Sue for the advice.
Excuse my ignorance,but are the certificates on restaurant.com only available to US citizens.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 4, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend any of the steak places in Williamsburg except for the Aberdeen Barn, and I haven't eaten there in about ten years.

Here are my favorites:

Trellis (medium to pricy, lunch is a good value, desserts are awesome)
Blue Talon Bistro (medium, great value)
Fat Canary (medium to pricy, great chef, small, busy)
Christiana Campbel's Tavern (medium to pricy, good food, but poor value)
Sal's by Victor Italian Restaurant (low to medium, best value in Williamsburg)
Berrett's Seafood (medium to pricy, try the outdoor raw bar area)
Seasons (medium, good casual place, nothing spectacular)
Pierce's Pit Cooked BBQ (famous BBQ, low, can dine in or carry out)
Second Street (great local place, low to medium)
Nick's Waterside (in Yorktown) (two menus, medium to pricy)
Cheese Shop for sandwiches (low, great place to get a quick lunch)
Paul's Deli (low, a college hang out, but good) 
Cracker Barrel (low, consistent)


If you like seafood buffets I would recommend Captain George's.  I like it and my neighbor swears by it, but others think it is a little expensive for the quality.




			
				KEN WEBSTER said:
			
		

> Thanks Big Matt for your offer of help.
> We mainly like traditional English/American restaurants,particularly fish and steak.
> Not too elaborate,smart casual or casual dining,of good value.


----------



## lisa1001 (Apr 4, 2006)

We go to Seasons, because you can always get a coupon for $25 off from Restaurant.com.  You can also get a half off coupon for Aroma's there.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 4, 2006)

Aromas is great.  I never consider it a restaurant, but it's a great coffee house with good sandwiches and baked goods.


----------



## SBK (Apr 4, 2006)

We also like Seasons and Aromas.  I don't know of any citizenship restriction for restaurant.com -- I'm assuming anyone with a credit card can buy a certificate.

The new Nick's in Yorktown is good also -- but we really miss the atmosphere of the original.


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 4, 2006)

*Try the Virginia Air Museum in Hampton and....*



			
				KEN WEBSTER said:
			
		

> Last year we had a very enjoyable week in Williamsburg,visiting Washington,Jamestown and Colonial Williamsburg.
> At the end of this month we are returning for 2 weeks when we thought we might visit Virginia Beach,Richmond and other areas.
> I would be grateful for any suggestions on visiting these areas or any other alternatives.
> If anyone has any recommended restaurants in Williamsburg it would be much appreciated.



Consider looking in at the MacArthur Memorial site in Norfolk.  In the Virginia Beach area is the Virginia Marine Science Center.

As to dinning - For low cost, I perfer Golden Corral to Cracker Barrel.  If you want a break from "traditional English/American" check out Olive Garden for some good Italian food (it's worth is shown by always being crowded when I have been there).


----------



## Amy (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the restaurant recommendations.  I'm getting reading to pack for our flight tomorrow and just realized that I had forgotten to research restaurant recommendations for the area!  DH and my BIL love seafood buffets so I think we'll try Captain George's.  

Is there a good authentic Chinese restaurant in the area?


----------



## Amy (May 18, 2006)

I'd like to visit Jamestown.  Is there a good restaurant for dinner that is on the route from Jamestown back to Manor Club?


----------



## Big Matt (May 19, 2006)

Not really, but then nothing is really that far away.  Jamestown is only about fifteen minutes from Manor Club, but the route is mainly rural and through residential areas.  I suggest continuing on Jamestown Road until it intersects with Merchant's Square at William and Mary and Colonial Williamsburg's Duke of Gloucester Street and have Dinner at the Trellis, The Fat Canary, Blue Talon Bistro, or Berrett's Seafood.



			
				Amy said:
			
		

> I'd like to visit Jamestown.  Is there a good restaurant for dinner that is on the route from Jamestown back to Manor Club?


----------



## kjlknox (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Chinese Restaurant*

We like the Peking buffet next to KMart. I'm not a fan of buffets but the food here was very good. Compares in quality to our favorite local restaurant. I will add that it has been about 3 years since we were in Williamsburg so this information is dated.

Kathy


----------



## Miss Marty (May 19, 2006)

*Williamsburg Virginia*

*Free Travel Guide and State Highway Map *

Information about overnight accommodations can be obtained by calling the Virginia Tourism Corporation 1-800-VISITVA for a free “Virginia is for Lovers” travel guide and state highway map. 

The Virginia Tourism Corporation’s web site is 

www.virginia.org.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 19, 2006)

*Entertainment Card*

For Restaurants

Pick up an entertainment card


----------



## Sunny4me (May 19, 2006)

New York Deli is a fabulous, casual place near the Marriott Manor Club.  Sometimes it can get very busy!  We usually eat there several times whenever we go to Williamsburg.


----------



## Brett (May 22, 2006)

My vote for the best free museum near Williamsburg is the Ft. Eustis Army transportation museum,  They have "flying saucer" experimental type aircraft, hovercrafts, the first jeeps, helicopters you can sit in - can't beat it for value and kid friendly  (at least it was 10 years ago)


----------



## RDB (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Chinese Restaurant*



			
				kjlknox said:
			
		

> We like the Peking buffet next to KMart. I'm not a fan of buffets but the food here was very good. Compares in quality to our favorite local restaurant. I will add that it has been about 3 years since we were in Williamsburg so this information is dated.
> 
> Kathy



If anything, it is better than ever.


----------



## RDB (Jun 3, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> I wouldn't recommend any of the steak places in Williamsburg except for the Aberdeen Barn, and I haven't eaten there in about ten years.
> 
> Here are my favorites:
> 
> ...



To ole timers and to those of you coming to Yorktown... 

Nick's in Yorktown has given way to Riverwalk Landing, York County’s retail development along the York River. This multi-million dollar project features many shops, fine dining, a performance area, two-tier parking terrace with ample space, and two docks - one that supports cruise and tall ships and another for smaller personal watercraft. 

The parking terrace is where Nick's used to be.

Yorktown Pub and Duke of York motel are still there, but the rest of the waterfront has recieved a welcome update. Quite an improvement.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 4, 2006)

Definitely worth a visit.  It's right off the Colonial Parkway.  I've eaten in the new Nick's at Riverwalk and thought the food was good both times.  Also a Ben and Jerries Ice Cream shop for the kids.


----------

